# Have the Select packets been sent out yet?



## the_traveler (Feb 19, 2010)

Not that I'm greedy :lol: but have they sent out the Select packets yet? :huh:

This is the 1st year that I made Select, so I don't know. But I keep reading posts about those who have already received their Select+ packets and about the change in coupons. So I don't know if it's just me, or if they didn't ship them yet.

I did not reach Select until the final week, if that makes a difference.

BTW: This is post #6,000!


----------



## nomis (Feb 19, 2010)

I just received my Sel+ Pack earlier this week ... and as far as lateness goes, I just made the cut in the 2nd week of Dec.

Congrats on giving us 6,000 informative loophole and loopy posts.


----------



## jis (Feb 19, 2010)

My Select+ pack arrived a couple of days bag. And they forgot to include those little plastic straps for the baggage tags. Fortunately I have enough of those lying around from the past.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 19, 2010)

jis said:


> My Select+ pack arrived a couple of days bag. And they forgot to include those little plastic straps for the baggage tags. Fortunately I have enough of those lying around from the past.


As much as you travel jis you probably have 8 or 10 on each bag from everywhere!  Jim


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 19, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Not that I'm greedy :lol: but have they sent out the Select packets yet? :huh:
> This is the 1st year that I made Select, so I don't know. But I keep reading posts about those who have already received their Select+ packets and about the change in coupons. So I don't know if it's just me, or if they didn't ship them yet.
> 
> I did not reach Select until the final week, if that makes a difference.
> ...


Congrats on 6,000 hilarious,informative and entertaining posts, some might even possibly be true!  :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 20, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Congrats on 6,000 hilarious,informative and entertaining posts, some might even possibly be true!  :lol:


If this was baseball, with a .333 average I'd be OK, and with a .366 average I'd be good and with a .375 average I'd be great! I want to be a superstar on AU, so I strive for a .400 correct average! :lol:


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 20, 2010)

I received my Select + last Wednesday.

Congratulations to our Traveler on his 6,000+ posts.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 20, 2010)

This is my first year with Select Status also. I have not received my packet yet.


----------



## Dovecote (Feb 21, 2010)

pennyk said:


> This is my first year with Select Status also. I have not received my packet yet.


I am a first year Select status as well and still waiting for the welcome packet. To complicate matters, I am wintering in South Georgia and hope the packet will be forwarded to me by the postal service (assuming the packet is shipped in this manner).


----------



## pennyk (Mar 2, 2010)

I received my select status welcome packet in the mail today.


----------



## Kim1977 (Mar 2, 2010)

I also received my new Select package in the mail yesterday. I noticed that the new upgrade coupons are valid for upgrades 48 hours in advance, whereas previously it was 1 hr in advance for Select (and 48hrs for Select+). I wasn't expecting this change for Select, so I was excited to see that!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 3, 2010)

I got my S package today and was pleased with the 48 hour notice on the upgrades.

However I am curious about the "dog tags". I say dog because they are not true luggage tag as they lack my address and phone number. If I put one of those on my bags an Amtrak employee would be forced to tell me to write my full name and address on them!


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 3, 2010)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> I got my S package today and was pleased with the 48 hour notice on the upgrades.
> However I am curious about the "dog tags". I say dog because they are not true luggage tag as they lack my address and phone number. If I put one of those on my bags an Amtrak employee would be forced to tell me to write my full name and address on them!


I think they are considered "key tags", not luggage tags. That poses two questions: What is a "key tag"? Who needs a "key tag"?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 3, 2010)

Luggage tags would be far more functional for a seasoned traveller...


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Traveler. Make as many trips as you did this year you'll be close to Select Plus. 

Steve


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 4, 2010)

Acela150 said:


> Hey Traveler. Make as many trips as you did this year you'll be close to Select Plus.


But the 3 big trips were mostly AGR awards  so I didn't earn points for them!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 12, 2010)

I *FINALLY* received my Select packet today, March 12!


----------



## AlanB (Mar 12, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I *FINALLY* received my Select packet today, March 12!


I guess you were in a very selective group. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 12, 2010)

AlanB said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I *FINALLY* received my Select packet today, March 12!
> ...


Yes, I was, because after not getting it for so long, I called AGR yesterday after the mail came, and said I will be sent *ANOTHER* one in a few weeks! 

So I may get double coupons! Maybe some lucky AU members may get some coupons later this year!


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Aloha

Guess the mail delivery via Amtrak  , had a hard time finding the Penthouse  or was caught in a loophole :lol:



AlanB said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I *FINALLY* received my Select packet today, March 12!
> ...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 12, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I *FINALLY* received my Select packet today, March 12!


Probably because you are on the train so much on AGR Loophole trips they didnt know where to send it to! :lol:

If youre going to use the Regionals and Acela this year to build up points the extra coupons will probably come in handy,Im gonna use mine on the National Train Day trip to PHL in CHI since Im riding the Cardinal coach, save the other two for when I can get back East to ride the Acela and Downeaster

(plus the 48 hr. upgrade coupons are nice!)Glad you got them,hope everyone has by now! Is it Spring yet in RI?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 12, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Is it Spring yet in RI?


It was Spring this week. Temps in the 60's and 50's! In fact most of this winter has had brown grass, I think we only had 1 big storm in December and maybe 1 in February. (And neither were the big storms that shut down the mid Atlantic - we got none from those!)


----------



## Dovecote (Mar 12, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I *FINALLY* received my Select packet today, March 12!


Consider yourself lucky! I am still waiting and called AGR this evening to find out what is going on. The agent said my packet was mailed on 2/8. It obviously got lost in the mail during the forwarding process to my winter home in South Georgia. AGR will send me another packet but it will not go out until April 8. True or not the agent said they only do new member mailings once a month and I missed the monthly mailings for March. So I basically have to wait almost a month for the replacement packet to be mailed. To add insult to injury the agent said the packet could take until April 29 to arrive. Somehow I do not feel that I am being treated as "Select" with this lengthy replacement process.


----------



## amamba (Mar 12, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Is it Spring yet in RI?


I know you were asking the Traveler, but he was right on it was gorgeous this week! I thought spring had finally arrived and then it got all cold and cloudy again today


----------



## AlanB (Mar 12, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> If youre going to use the Regionals and Acela this year to build up points the extra coupons will probably come in handy,Im gonna use mine on the National Train Day trip to PHL in CHI since Im riding the Cardinal coach, save the other two for when I can get back East to ride the Acela and Downeaster


If you're riding the Cardinal, then the only coupon you can use is the one that gets you into the Club Acela Lounge. And you don't earn points for being in the lounge. You cannot use the free upgrade coupons on the Cardinal, if that's what you were thinking.

They aren't valid for upgrades to sleepers, only First class on Acela and Business class on all other trains that offer BC. The Cardinal doesn't offer BC.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

AlanB said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > If youre going to use the Regionals and Acela this year to build up points the extra coupons will probably come in handy,Im gonna use mine on the National Train Day trip to PHL in CHI since Im riding the Cardinal coach, save the other two for when I can get back East to ride the Acela and Downeaster
> ...


Thanks Alan, I stated that poorly, Im going to use the CA pass in CHI since Im going coach on the Cardinal, I realize theres no BC on #50/#51!

Have a sleeper on #19 from PHL-NOL (same train Bill H. is going to ride)so can use the PHL CA on my ticket! Ill save the rest for my NE trip in the summer to ride the Downeaster and Acela!


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2010)

Guest said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


No problem. I just didn't want you thinking that you could do that, only to be turned away and loose out on getting a sleeper.


----------



## Dovecote (Apr 16, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I *FINALLY* received my Select packet today, March 12!


Got mine today. What a wait!!!


----------

